# Mniarogekko chahoua



## kankryb (Apr 30, 2022)

I got the ciliatus to have something to play with during winter but a friend gave me a mossy gecko he hatched the other day so now I have to get mates for it


----------



## Friller2009 (Apr 30, 2022)

He is very cute mate!


----------

